# Dragoon 100th Anniversary



## saint1 (4 Jan 2005)

I was going through a yard sale this summer when I found this book.  It is really something, has the RCD's history in it.  Has anyone ever seen this book?? if not you should read it I am sure you will enjoy it if are are as in to history as I am. Anyway all have a good day.


----------

